# how to integrate cubecart with paypal?



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

I know pretty much nothing about coding or scripting and I need some help getting my website over the last few humps to where it funcions to sell shirts.

Here's where I stand. I set up my website through hostgator. I built my shopping cart page through cube cart and paid for the "express checkout" mod to be added. I got registered for a paypal account that is linked to my business checking account. 

Now all I need (i think) is to be able to link my paypal thing to my cubecart. I also want to give the buyer the option to pay by credit card and not have paypal as the only option of payment. I'd also kind of like my website to flow differently to where you don't have to go to a "store" page to buy the shirt but allow them to buy the shirts off the front page, but it might be too late to fix that. Not sure.

Like I said, the directions on paypal for how add paypal checkout to your 3rd party shopping cart are WAY over my head. Is there anybody here I could pay to put the finishing touches on my site and get it functioning for me? Or is it easy enough to give me step by step directions on what to do from here?

http://www.theblocktee.com


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*

If you already did all that you must know something about it. Best to let somebody do it than to take a step by step. You can also copy and paste your code onto many websites, and forums where the members will be more than happy to show you exactly what you need to change in the code to produce the desired effect. And they will show you for FREE. Just like the members here dont charge to help eachother. I cant think of any of the forum names off the top of my head , but if you search around you will find one.


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*

Thanks for being optimistic!  But really, I don't even know where to find the code that I'm supposed to change. All of the techical stuff that I've had to do so far has been done by me by the provider. But now I'm to this last step with no help and really don't know what I'm doing. 

Really, if I can just get paypal added to my site, it would be able to atleast function until I can figure out how to also have the ability to do credit cards.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*



jbe99ag said:


> Thanks for being optimistic!  But really, I don't even know where to find the code that I'm supposed to change. All of the techical stuff that I've had to do so far has been done by me by the provider. But now I'm to this last step with no help and really don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> Really, if I can just get paypal added to my site, it would be able to atleast function until I can figure out how to also have the ability to do credit cards.


Seriously , there are forums just like this one that are waiting for that kind of challenge. Copy and paste all the scrit in your website to one of these forums and members will copy it to their editor program and tweak it for you for free and then repost it with the right changes made to it . Then you just copy and paste it back into your website with the upgraded code.


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*

Well if somebody here can help me....what I'm trying to do is get the paypal "website payments standard" attached to the store I've already set up with cubecart. Can anybody do it for me or walk me through it? 

If I'm understanding this paypal stuff right, this is the page that "explains" what I need to do.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_wp-standard-ref-impl1b


----------



## graffitiman60000 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*

try cc3.biz they have mods for cube cart , they can do pay pal in cube cart i have cube cart and i had them work on my pay pal , they know what they are doing but they do stay busy .


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Need help putting the final touches on my webiste - please help*



jbe99ag said:


> Well if somebody here can help me....what I'm trying to do is get the paypal "website payments standard" attached to the store I've already set up with cubecart. Can anybody do it for me or walk me through it?
> 
> If I'm understanding this paypal stuff right, this is the page that "explains" what I need to do.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_wp-standard-ref-impl1b


Have you checked the cubecart documentation? 

That's where you should start instead of PayPal, since you are using cubecart for the shopping cart.

*Here's a tip: *I typed in: *cubecart paypal* into google and I found a few handy tutorials. Like this one: CubeCart Tutorial: Cube cart and PayPal

I also found this tutorial in the cubecart forums: PayPal IPN Setup Instructions - CubeCart

This video in the cubecart help section should also help: cubecart_admin_payment


----------

